# Schützen eines Mikrocontroller



## kev19 (26 September 2013)

Hi Leute ich hab da mal ne frage!

Undzwar ich habe einen Mikrocontroller und möchte dessen Eingänge ansteuern.
Diese Eingänge sind ungeschützt und nun möchte ich sie wie bei einer SPS Über Optokoppler schützen alles soweit kein Problem!
Nun meine Frage ich hab schon ne zeichnung gemacht wie ich das alles ansteuern muss, jedoch stelle ich mich ein wenig dumm an was das
auswählen eines Optokoppler angeht! wie würde ihr das machen?
Der Eingang des Mikrocontroller's kann maximal 3,3V DC ab!
Meine Steuerspannung im Schaltschrank beträgt 24V DC und über einen Festspannungsregler 3,3V DC für die Eingänge!
Falls ich was vergessen habe zu beschreiben dann tut es mir leid, aber wir können uns ja vernüftig unterhalten! 

Danke im Voraus 

Kev


----------



## Matze001 (26 September 2013)

Hallo RaspberryPi :-D

Bin grad auch dabei mir was zu bauen für den Pi, weil ich angst um die GPIO-Schnittstelle habe.
Ich werde Optokoppler einsetzen!

Grüße

Marcel


----------



## kev19 (26 September 2013)

Jop genau es geht um die GPIO-Schnittstelle!

Marcel welche Optokoppler setzt du ein und setzt du auch eine Spannung von 3,3V DC ein 

Grüße 

Kev


----------



## Matze001 (26 September 2013)

Hallo,

ich bin noch am Tüfteln! 3,3V ist ja ein muss, da die Eingänge sonst nicht mehr lang leben!
Hardware habe ich mir noch keine Überlegt, ich bin mir auch nicht sicher ob ich auf 24DC gehe.

Ich hab aus nem geschlachteten Drucker ein paar 12VDC Motoren, nen paar Stepper, nen haufen 5V Krempel. 
Das wollt ich eigtl. mit dem Pi verheiraten!

Grüße

Marcel

P.S: Relais oder Taster können ja direkt die 3,3V schalten, achte aber darauf das du immer ein Definiertes Signal anlegst, also z.B. über nen 10kOhm widerstand den Eingang immer auf Masse ziehst wenn das Relais/der Taster offen ist.


----------



## kev19 (26 September 2013)

Jop da hast du recht, naja ich Tüfftel hier auch seit ca 3 wochen rum...

naja wenn man nebenbei Arbeitet ist das so nen Thema ;D aber ich habe echt keine ahnung welchen Optokoppler ich nehmen soll .... das kann 
ein schon ganz schön auf den .... gehen 
Achso das hab ich zum Beispiel noch nicht gewusst mit dem Widerstand also lege ich den widerstand gegen Masse immer an den Eingang an damit, wenn ich ein HIGH SIGNAL bekomme, ein definiertes Signal erhalte ?!

Grüße 

Kev


----------



## PN/DP (26 September 2013)

Hi Kev,

da Du von Elektronik/Schaltungstechnik anscheinend so gar keine Ahnung hast und Schaltschrank erwähnt hast, empfehle ich Dir mal sowas wie das hier:

PhoenixContact - Solid-State-Relaismodul - PLC-OSC- 24DC/ 48DC/500/W - 2980636

Für alternative Empfehlungen benötigt man schon ein paar mehr Angaben:
- was ist das für ein Mikrokontroller genau bzw. wie sind die Eingangsdaten und/oder -schaltung
- hat er schon integrierte Pull-Up- oder Pull-Down-Widerstände
- wie hoch ist die Signalfrequenz
- willst/kannst Du professionelle Leiterplattenmodule für TS35 bauen
- für wieviele Eingänge brauchst Du die Optokoppler
- ...

Harald


----------



## Matze001 (26 September 2013)

Im Prinzip ist es so: (vereinfacht mit Schalter)

3,3V DC -> Schalter -> Eingang

Zwischen Eingang und Schalter klemmst du nun einen 10kOhm Widerstand gegen Masse.
Daraus resultiert:

Schalter geschlossen -> 3,3V fallen über den Widerstand ab, definiertes High-Signal am Eingang
Schalter offen -> Der Eingang wird über den Widerstand auf Ground gezogen -> Definiertes LOW-Signal am Eingang

10kOhm habe ich gewählt weil dann der Strom bei geschlossenem Schalter sehr gering ist, hat tadellos funktioniert!

Da ich an den Eingängen bisher nur Schalter oder ähnliches habe brauche ich da noch nicht um Optokoppler gucken, die Ausgänge sind erstmal interessanter! Da will ich außer vllt. einer LED alles über Optokoppler und eine separate Spannungsversorgung schalten!

Grüße

Marcel


----------



## kev19 (26 September 2013)

Was hälst du von dieser Schaltung, mein eigentliches Problem ist (Ich hab sonst nicht so viel mit Elektronik zu tun) das wie bestimmen die auf der Colektor Seite den Widerstand gegen masse ?!


----------



## Matze001 (26 September 2013)

Das ist genau das was ich erklärt habe, nur das der Masse schaltet und den Widerstand gegen 5V TTL hat.

Grüße

marcel


----------



## kev19 (26 September 2013)

@ Harald 
Gar Keine Ahnung habe ich nicht ich habe doch Grundwissen und das Kann man ja Ausbauen oder?!  der Mikrocontroller ist Beaglebone


----------



## kev19 (26 September 2013)

Danke Marcel da weis ich jetzt bescheid naja da nehme ich diesen Optokoppler und nehme nen 10kOhm Widerstand

echt danke Marcel für die erklärung  

Grüße 

Kev


----------

